# SGZ - Scotgold Resources



## condog (2 December 2009)

See report http://www.scotgoldresources.com/assets/pdf/asx/091119 Drilling.pdf 

Note: Incorporating the grade range, the Inferred Mineral Resource is estimated to lie between 101,000
oz Au and 147,000 oz Au for a combined (Measured, Indicated and Inferred Resources) gold resource of
between 152,000 oz and 198,000 oz Au at a 3.5 g/t Au cut-off.

Estimated 154,000 oz - market cap = approx $11M 
@$750 oz 50% profit = $57M
@$750 oz 40% profit = $46M 

@ $1000 oz 50% profit = $77M
@ $1000 oz 40% profit = $62M


Production estimated to start in 2011 after extensive summer drilling program in 2010....its in Scotland....so June/July.

Plenty of potential upside, especially including they have 2200km area along the formation....

Disc...seek advice - may own at some points in time...


----------



## condog (17 December 2009)

As recommended and owned by Hase

High Grade Gold in Outcrops in Scotland
Highlights:
• Best values from 2009 regional outcrop sampling program:
 217.2 and 196.8 g/t gold, >200 g/t silver (Halladay’s Vein)
 51.2 g/t gold and 14.4 g/t silver (Coire nan Sionnach)
• Supports potential for Grampian Gold Project to host significant gold
deposits
• Verifies historical exploration database
• Drilling targets prioritized for follow-up exploration in 2010

This is confirmation of an outstanding find for the major vein.........


----------



## condog (17 December 2009)

This is all IMO...

Bought another $7K today based on my calcs above.... Prior to todays find 154,000 oz at $500 net is now SGZ estimate = $77M profit for an $11 M market cap company plus the very significant vien assays released today in the immediate above post....This thing seems to be  sitting on an absolute gold mine. The assays released today are extremely significant in quality...and the report goes on to state they expect to find boulder / viens of significant grade....(check wording yourself)

This is completely overlooked at present, not only in this forum but by the market in general.... Its on Haselhurst portfolio as well....so look out when the analysts and brokers discover it...up up and away Id say....

Happy hunting, please do own research...


----------



## jonojpsg (18 December 2009)

condog said:


> This is all IMO...
> 
> Bought another $7K today based on my calcs above.... Prior to todays find 154,000 oz at $500 net is now SGZ estimate = $77M profit for an $11 M market cap company plus the very significant vien assays released today in the immediate above post....This thing seems to be  sitting on an absolute gold mine. The assays released today are extremely significant in quality...and the report goes on to state they expect to find boulder / viens of significant grade....(check wording yourself)
> 
> ...




Hang on a sec Condog, you need to take into account over how long it's going to take these guys to get 154koz out of the ground... assuming it's over 5 years say, at 30koz a year, you're looking at $15m a year.  Still, for an $11m MC company that's still impressive!  

There are others out there with similar credentials though, so DYOR is a good recommendation.


----------



## condog (18 December 2009)

jonojpsg said:


> Hang on a sec Condog, you need to take into account over how long it's going to take these guys to get 154koz out of the ground... assuming it's over 5 years say, at 30koz a year, you're looking at $15m a year.  Still, for an $11m MC company that's still impressive!
> 
> There are others out there with similar credentials though, so DYOR is a good recommendation.




Glad to see you concur and disagree within the one sentence you fence sitter .......lol .........  I make no refence to the speed of retrival, but as you say any which way a $77M profit from and $11M market cap makes it an attractive purchase not only for investors...... hint hint...

In case you cant read between the lines a 51% share at a 30% premium only costs $7.3m for a possible $77M+ return........hmmm it aint rocket science....

Alternatively a 20-30% farm in to see instant cash flow would only cost approx $2.3-$3M.....

With gold prices anywhere in the vecinity of $1000+ SGZ seems attractive from many angles even without todays results....

Jono please do feel free to suggest the others out there with similar credntials....ta...


----------



## adam.francki (6 May 2010)

got these at 13c earlier this year... silly me, Just wondering if anyone was still watching these and if any new developements had been commming out of this company apart from the usua annoucements?


----------



## ubtheboss (4 December 2010)

A lot has been happening with SGZ in the last 6 months.  Some good, some bad.

Out of the land they hold under lease in Scotland- 85% is outside a national park, 15% is inside.  They had planning permission for the national park acres knocked back which wouldn't be a big deal except that they had spent 85% of their time on that 15% of their holdings.

There is lots of potential in the other 85% of their lease.  Resource studies on it have been great.  They have some cash in the bank but they need more to really have a go.  The director wants to find a JV partner and I think that is a tremendous idea.  It will unlock the potential of the majority of their lease hold.

In the meantime they are appealing the planning permission knock-back.  The vote on it was VERY close and SGZ are very confident of a reversal either through negotiations or the appeal they are making directly to the Scottish MPs.  Considering the state of the local economies over there I can't imagine the MPs not approving a mine that would be great for the community.  I've read some of their local blogs and the locals are outraged the mine approval wasn't given.  They want the injection of money and jobs it would send into the community.

The biggest issue for why the planning permission was denied was the tailings damn.  The Greenies thought it spoiled the view.  Now I'm part tree-hugger myself so I'm not going to trash the liberal nature lovers for their views.  However their reasoning was flawed as outlined by many local critics (according to the websites I read).  What gives me faith and optimism though is that the tailings dam issue is resolvable with some adjustments and SGZ have expressed a desire to accommodate.

A resolution of the planning permission issue is not expected until 2011 Q2.  In the meantime we hope SGZ will find a quality partner with deep pockets who can exploit the true potential of their leases.


----------



## ubtheboss (24 December 2010)

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20101222/pdf/01135930.pdf

Good news from Sgz on Wed. They Are starting the reapplication process while concurrently appealing to the Scottish MPs. They've had 6 meetings with the Planning Authority there-the very people who will review their application- and obviously feel confidant enough in the revisions they have made to the their tailings damn design to resubmit. That's great news and augers well for a positive outcome.

Taking these factors into account:

- how close the previous vote was that refused planning permission
- the local outrage over the refusal
- the objectors pulled all their objections except on the issue of the tailings damn
- the state of the local economies
- the multiple meetings with the right people over what changes to make to win approval, I.e. The tailings damn issue

I would bet my first born the application will be approved by the end of Q1 2011.


----------



## Miner (25 December 2010)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU READERS AND WISH A GREAT FESTIVE SEASON

*Developer resubmits plans for Scotland silver mine*
By Planning Resource, December 24, 2010 at 11:08 AM 
Mining Company Scotgold Resources has submitted a revised planning application for the redevelopment of the Cononish gold and silver mine in Perthshire. The first application was turned down in August this year by the Loch Lomond National Park Authority


----------



## ubtheboss (11 January 2011)

SGZ is creeping up slowly and surely. 8c is next TA target on 3 wave formation.

Still waiting for more news from Scotland but the local websites there- the council's handling the re-application; the gov's handling the appeal- all look promising.

TA trading may be all anyone can do- besides accumulate- until we hear more.


----------



## ubtheboss (20 January 2011)

ubtheboss said:


> SGZ is creeping up slowly and surely. 8c is next TA target on 3 wave formation.




If I may be so bold as to quote myself hahahaha.....we did hit 8c today before a slight pullback.

Another great report from SGZ on their most recent test results OUTSIDE of the disputed Cononish/ National Park mine area.

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20110120/pdf/01143256.pdf


i'm no expert on reading these reports but those grams per tonne look pretty good to me 

I came close to selling at 8c as I had called that as the next target....

Glad I didn't 

A reminder for holders that you never know when good news like this will come out and leave you behind


----------



## noirua (24 January 2016)

In 2011, http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20110120/pdf/01143256.pdf

SGZ are in for mining gold at Coronish in bonny Scotland from late 2017 or 2018. Some time ahead but Scots gold sells at a premium but costs are generally high and grades are needed around 7 grammes per tonne or a touch more than that. Should produce 25k ounces for 7 years or more and may be a good bottom drawer stock for the patient among us.


----------



## System (24 October 2016)

On October 21st, 2016, Scotgold Resources Limited (SGZ) was removed from the ASX's official list in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, pursuant to the Company's request for removal from official quotation and the timetable set out in the Company's announcement dated 20 September 2016.


----------

